# Any Tips on Diabetes?



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2018)

Looking for suggestions and tips about Diabetes.  I have just been diagnosed with it.  Would appreciate very much some feedback.  Thanks in advance.:sentimental:


----------



## Buckeye (May 23, 2018)

I've been told I am boarder line type 2, and I've been taking two 500mg metformin tablets daily for the past year or so.  A1C is a little over 7.  I do not do any sort of daily testing


----------



## Butterfly (May 23, 2018)

My husband was diabetic, and the only advice I have is to take your doctors' instructions and dietary guidelines very seriously.  Husband refused to do so and had several nearly-catastrophic medical events as a result.  Because he refused to abide by his dosing instructions of oral meds, his diabetes became out of control and he became insulin dependent.  He still didn't take it seriously and continued to cheat with candy bars and other sweets and ended up with serious liver and kidney damage.


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2018)

I was told I was diabetic about 10 years ago but I was able to beat it so my GP said ..I try to avoid most carbs 
including white  potatoes I only use Sweet potato 

I limit my bread intake to 1 to 1.1/2 slices a day .maybe try a low carb  diet Ruth,

I was advised to read labels ,and I went from having cereal for breakfast to my own homemade yoghurt ( I made mine cause all purchased ones I looked at had to much sugar in them ) in allot of cases hidden sugars 

I have my yoghurt with a fresh fruit and 1/2 slice of toast 
Take care Ruth


----------



## rgp (May 23, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I've been told I am boarder line type 2, and I've been taking two 500mg metformin tablets daily for the past year or so.  A1C is a little over 7.  I do not do any sort of daily testing




Pretty much my story / situation, except that I take the Met four times daily, and I am at A1C of 6.0.

No tips, just shy away from sweets , and reduce your carbs. That said.......enjoy your life as you will. Hard for some to understand , but quality -v- quantity can only really be balanced by the person it applies too.

All about choices I suppose ?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2018)

Kadee46 said:


> I was told I was diabetic about 10 years ago but I was able to beat it so my GP said ..I try to avoid most carbs
> including white  potatoes I only use Sweet potato
> 
> I limit my bread intake to 1 to 1.1/2 slices a day .maybe try a low carb  diet Ruth,
> ...


Thanks, how do you make yoghurt?  I'd like to do that.


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2018)

Ruth it can be made by buying packets and mixing it with water and putting it into a container you can quite often pick up in opp shops here in Australia  for $3 http://www.ausnaturalcare.com.au/ea...VmSQrCh2t5gNGEAQYASABEgKiJfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
like this ..I’m sure that are sold where you live .Woolworths have them here as well as most chain stores 

However I don’t use this kit but I must admit that’s how I started making mine .

I make mine using long life milk which I add 1/3 cup powdered milk mix well ..and warm in microwave for approx I minuite 
I stir it then test with my finger if it’s warm enough ,it has to be so it neither feels hot or cold ( called body temp ) I then add 2 tablespoons of plain yoghurt mix well.add to a heatproof bowl 
If you have a slow cooker or such you can use that keep your mix warm ..or if you have a wide mouth thrermos that can be used after filling with boiling water to,warm it first ( tip,water out ) before adding mix 
It takes 8- 12 hours to set in a  warm place 
Belive me you will never eat shop bought youghurt again 
it may all sound a bit complicated but it’s a breeze once you get the hang of it ..I have an electric yogurt maker now days it keeps it warm at the right temp that are not expensive ( see eBay ) that pay for themselfs in savings of buying yoghurt 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Electri...hash=item212b0c2211:m:mTq0Z0Hol18BrtWv1HXOV5Q


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I've been told I am boarder line type 2, and I've been taking two 500mg metformin tablets daily for the past year or so.  A1C is a little over 7.  I do not do any sort of daily testing


The normal range is 4.3 to 5.6 so you definitely have diabetes.  What is metformin?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2018)

Kadee46 said:


> Ruth it can be made by buying packets and mixing it with water and putting it into a container you can quite often pick up in opp shops here in Australia  for $3 http://www.ausnaturalcare.com.au/ea...VmSQrCh2t5gNGEAQYASABEgKiJfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> like this ..I’m sure that are sold where you live .Woolworths have them here as well as most chain stores
> 
> However I don’t use this kit but I must admit that’s how I started making mine .
> ...


Thanks Kadee!  I'm going to try and make it once I get my check.  It sounds really good.  I love yoghurt but  know in the stores it contains lots of carbs.  I appreciate the links too and will bookmark them after I take a look.    I looked at the links and also looked on amazon.com and found this one: https://www.amazon.com/Gourmia-GYM1...33-spons&keywords=electric+yogurt+maker&psc=1


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2018)

rgp said:


> Pretty much my story / situation, except that I take the Met four times daily, and I am at A1C of 6.0.
> 
> No tips, just shy away from sweets , and reduce your carbs. That said.......enjoy your life as you will. Hard for some to understand , but quality -v- quantity can only really be balanced by the person it applies too.
> 
> All about choices I suppose ?


Sound like tips to me..lol..thank you.


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2018)

Looks good Ruth however I’d check and find out if it’s one that turns off after a set time ..that way you can set and forget ..until.its done 
let me know how you go ..I don’t know about the carb content I will ask mr Google


----------



## CeeCee (May 24, 2018)

I'm not diabetic but watch my carbs and sugar anyway.  My A1C was 5.1 a few weeks ago, the dr did that test because my blood glucose test was a little high.

My husband was diabetic on pills for all the years, never did the shot.

I do remember him eating 5 times a day....3 meals and 2 snacks.   I watched what he ate but he would cheat many times.

Good luck!!


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2018)

lose excess weight
exercise
low carbs
fiber

Use whole wheat products instead of white carbs, like bread or pasta. Brown rice instead of white,


----------



## Roadwarrior (May 24, 2018)

I must be on 'ignore' but here goes, TYPE II since '15.  BS count then was 887, should be dead.  Today after research, research & more research I lost 135 lbs, went from 12% to 4.3% (A1C), avg BS count is 87.  I take insulin (4u LA 2Xdaily), (4u SA before meals).  Metformin (2 x 500mg daily), walk 3 miles a day, eat *OATMEAL* with whole milk (better for diabetics), no non fat dairy products, nothing processed (if it comes in a package I try to avoid), *BEANS, SWEET POTATOES,* air popped pop corn with real butter. Limited red meats, *EGGS*, limited real cheese, fruits (mostly berries), nuts (walnuts & pecans-best lightly salted), avoid all breads, pasta, read labels, check names for sugar.  Scads of coffee (lightened with 1/2 n 1/2).  Take my count at 9AM/9PM only, the meter & strips have a 15-20% tolerance so can be all over the place, just use it as a ball park figure, it's the A1C that counts.  Good luck.*

EAT TO LIVE, NOT LIVE TO EAT.
*


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice and stories, etc.  I was under the impression you can eat a small amt. of whole grain carbs.  I looked at a diabetes site and we do need a bit of carbs.


----------



## CeeCee (May 24, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks for all the advice and stories, etc.  I was under the impression you can eat a small amt. of carbs.




I think you can but make them good carbs.  But check with your dr because its been 14 years since I dealt with my husband's diabetes and at the point the cancer was the main issue anyway.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 24, 2018)

I know some who work with Berberine (otc) vs taking Metformin and the other drugs.  Check that out.  Also, there is a lot of info on the statin and diabetes link.  I watch my numbers as I don't want to go to diabetes and eat carbs to a small degree but control my intake.  We get plenty of carbs in our foods, so I keep breads and noodles and rice out of my life for the most part...and sugars.  My favorite antioxidant  Grape Seed Ex is reported to reduce diabetes.


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2018)

I’m not a diabetic educator, I can only talk from my experience. 

I lost 26 kg in weight after being told I had diabetes on a diet I paid for and approved by the diabetes nurse and the doctor.

That diet included 1.1/2 slices of bread a day ,and included sweet potato,yoghurt, cheese ,meat fish and of course lots of fresh vegetables .

I was advised to NOT  TO EAT. Cooked carrots ( but have them raw ) as apparently ?? the sugar increases in them when cooked 
My last Hbiac was 5.2 non diabetic so I beat the dreaded D word by loosing weight and maintaining my weight loss 

Wishing you all the best Ruth 
  I will,lookup,the cabs in yoghurt latter however we needs some carbs for energy. 

My best advice would be for you to make an appointment to see your diabetic educator / nurse and take their advice


----------



## Olivia (May 24, 2018)

I highly recommend the book The First Year: Type 2 Diabetes: An Essential Guide For the Newly Diagnosed, by Gretchen Becker. You can't go on what they tell you about what carbs are okay and the amount of carbs you can handle per day. You have test foods for yourself. Of course, if you're have really high numbers you're probably will be wanting to take diabetes drugs. But I decided not to. My mom was diabetic and I wish I knew more about it at that time. Yes, my numbers can go really high if I eat certain stuff. So I don't! I read some of these diabetic magazines and cook books and I think, what the hell! Eating that stuff is ridiculous! Where are they coming from??? My mom was really skinny, not a couch potato, and neither am I. So, don't try to make people shame you!! [h=1][/h]


----------



## Lon (May 24, 2018)

I was one that could never eat just one slice of pizza, I would eat the whole thing. Never could eat a reasonable amount of any pasta or French Bread. I was  a Carb Freak and it was what brought on my dx of diabetes 2  10 years ago despite a very active life style and no weight problem. I immediately cut out carbs ate more veggies and salads and exercised more. Never had to take any meds for control and my blood sugar is now fine. I eat a reasonable amount of carbs now.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 24, 2018)

Lon said:


> I was one that could never eat just one slice of pizza, I would eat the whole thing. Never could eat a reasonable amount of any pasta or French Bread. I was  a Carb Freak and it was what brought on my dx of diabetes 2  10 years ago despite a very active life style and no weight problem. I immediately cut out carbs ate more veggies and salads and exercised more. Never had to take any meds for control and my blood sugar is now fine. I eat a reasonable amount of carbs now.



I hear you loud and clear..I keep thin crust pizza in my freezer and often eat the whole personal size (little larger actually) but often put 3 pieces in container for next day.

I've often wonder about my parents who lived into their 90's and there were no tests like people go thru today, they ate everything, pasta, breads, pizza etc etc etc.


----------



## CeeCee (May 24, 2018)

I sometimes buy the cauliflower crust pizza at Trader Joe's ..it's pretty good.  Hardest part is crisping the bottom.


----------



## Olivia (May 24, 2018)

The thing is that there's a false idea that you get diabetes by eating a ton of food, high carbs, etc. But that is not true! You still have to have the genetics for it. I know lots of very obese people who never got diabetes. This is a prevalent lie which I really resent. I was never obese or a couch potato, and you will find many athletes and normal wight well-known people who have developed Type 2 diabetes and I will not be taken as some kind of degenerate!


----------



## rgp (May 24, 2018)

"I've often wonder about my parents who lived into their 90's and there were no tests like people go thru today, they ate everything, pasta, breads, pizza etc etc etc."

Something somehow has changed....IMO it is the fact that most food we eat now is processed in some manner. Farther back not so much, too back far enough, not at all.

I have never eaten a bad diet...in my adult life [after 18] for sure. {No longer had mom's chicken & dumplings}...... 

Mostly fish, chicken, [not fried] and very little red meat, and when i did ? Lean cuts, grilled. Plenty of vegetables . Although, some experts claim that anything other than raw...ruins veggies?

Moderate alcohol, good sleep, did smoke for a number of years, quit 18 yrs,ago.

Always exercised , in my adult years...I skipped it for three years [age 19-22] due to working two jobs..saving for a house. Even young we only have so much energy....

After the marriage failed, went right back to working out/exercising....I'm weird, I actually enjoy[ed] it. still do [in a modified fashion] when the bones will allow. 

I'm now 69 [next month] I have heart disease, arthritis & border-line diabetes....Why?

Because we ain't gettin' out alive ! Period....no matter what we do.

Again, La Lanne -V- Burns..La Lanne lived the fitness lifestyle and lived to be 96...while Burns lived the nightlife & lived to be 100..........Go figure.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 24, 2018)

I was the exercise and dance freek...dancing queen and went to gym every chance I could....  I started getting arthritis when I was 18, was dancing at 12 but mother's side all had arthritis...and we ate tons of sugars/carbs "goodies"....now I avoid them so so much.  

I know my miracle antioxidant keeps me so much healthier and I'll be 80 soon.  No dancing but still got rhythm in my soul.   I'll talk about my antioxidant a lot as it's my best friend...does not let me down.


----------



## Olivia (May 24, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I was the exercise and dance freek...dancing queen and went to gym every chance I could....  I started getting arthritis when I was 18, was dancing at 12 but mother's side all had arthritis...and we ate tons of sugars/carbs "goodies"....now I avoid them so so much.
> 
> I know my miracle antioxidant keeps me so much healthier and I'll be 80 soon.  No dancing but still got rhythm in my soul.   I'll talk about my antioxidant a lot as it's my best friend...does not let me down.



Jamin, would you mind sharing what form of antioxidant you are taking? My mom's mom had serve rheumatoid arthritis, but my mom didn't all and me at 70, I don't either. It just goes to show, one never knows about heredity. But my mom had diabetes which her mom didn't have, but now I do.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 24, 2018)

Olivia:  There are literally 100's of sites on this powerful antioxidant.  I'll pick two and let you go at it if you care to:

https://betterhealthorganization.com/grape-seed-extract/

To the above I can add:

Improved eyesight and gum health. 
Venous insufficiency
Diabetes
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19646193

I have used many brands over the decades but I've parked on Olympian Labs 200mg caps, good quality and good price, like everything out there the prices have gone on this product too.  It's out there and people are getting great health from taking it.

I just believe this antioxidant is giving me some insurance against all the free radicals our bodies get attacked with.  So far I'm pretty good except for this arthritis of over 60 yrs.

http://www.opc-1-2-3.com/grape-seed-extract/anti-inflammatory-property.html


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2018)

Kadee46 said:


> I’m not a diabetic educator, I can only talk from my experience.
> 
> I lost 26 kg in weight after being told I had diabetes on a diet I paid for and approved by the diabetes nurse and the doctor.
> 
> ...


I made the appointment yesterday.  Thank you for your ideas.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2018)

Olivia said:


> The thing is that there's a false idea that you get diabetes by eating a ton of food, high carbs, etc. But that is not true! You still have to have the genetics for it. I know lots of very obese people who never got diabetes. This is a prevalent lie which I really resent. I was never obese or a couch potato, and you will find many athletes and normal wight well-known people who have developed Type 2 diabetes and I will not be taken as some kind of degenerate!


Sorry but no one else in my family has had diabetes.  Mostly everyone in my family though has high cholesterol so that runs in our family.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I sometimes buy the cauliflower crust pizza at Trader Joe's ..it's pretty good.  Hardest part is crisping the bottom.


That sounds yummy!  Going to look for it.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2018)

Olivia said:


> I highly recommend the book The First Year: Type 2 Diabetes: An Essential Guide For the Newly Diagnosed, by Gretchen Becker. You can't go on what they tell you about what carbs are okay and the amount of carbs you can handle per day. You have test foods for yourself. Of course, if you're have really high numbers you're probably will be wanting to take diabetes drugs. But I decided not to. My mom was diabetic and I wish I knew more about it at that time. Yes, my numbers can go really high if I eat certain stuff. So I don't! I read some of these diabetic magazines and cook books and I think, what the hell! Eating that stuff is ridiculous! Where are they coming from??? My mom was really skinny, not a couch potato, and neither am I. So, don't try to make people shame you!!


I don't know what you are talking about with "don't try to make people shame you!!"  What are you all riled up about any how?


----------



## Olivia (May 24, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know what you are talking about with "don't try to make people shame you!!"  What are you all riled up about any how?



Even here on SF, and sorry if you don't know how in all newspapers and other types of  publications, for years already, being diabetic has been blamed on people doing it to themselves and how they hate us  so much because we are costing them money. That is what you have missed.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 25, 2018)

*My husband needs surgery for colon cancer*

*We went to the doctor today for the official follow up to his biopsy.  He does have a small mass in his colon and it will need to be removed. Doctor said it is probably stage 2, which is good. But they won't know until the biopsy is done. They will be doing it laproscopacly.  He will not need an ostomy bag, as once they remove the cancerous part, they reattach the colon to itself.
They will be calling next week with surgery date.
*


----------



## Marie5656 (May 25, 2018)

*My husband is type 2.  He has lost much weight, which is important.  He tries really hard to stick to an appropriate diet and exercise program.  It is important to remember that diabetes can affect the rest of you too, so keep everything in check.  His doctor has been great.
Check this site. We have gotten some good reading material and recipes from here.    *https://www.diabetesselfmanagement.com/


----------



## Marie5656 (May 25, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *We went to the doctor today for the official follow up to his biopsy.  He does have a small mass in his colon and it will need to be removed. Doctor said it is probably stage 2, which is good. But they won't know until the biopsy is done. They will be doing it laproscopacly.  He will not need an ostomy bag, as once they remove the cancerous part, they reattach the colon to itself.
> They will be calling next week with surgery date.
> *


Oh, sorry, did not mean to post this here.  Not sure why I put it in your thread.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> Oh, sorry, did not mean to post this here.  Not sure why I put it in your thread.


That's okay Marie.  I'm sorry you and your hubby are having to go through this.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Even here on SF, and sorry if you don't know how in all newspapers and other types of  publications, for years already, being diabetic has been blamed on people doing it to themselves and how they hate us  so much because we are costing them money. That is what you have missed.


I understand now.  Yes, I agree that we are blamed and that adds to the stress of it all.


----------



## Kadee (May 25, 2018)

When I was told I had diabetes , I couldn’t understand why very overweight people I knew didn’t have it, in fact I know several who are fairly thin and have diabetes .
I was made  feel guilty about my weight at the time, I was treated like I was a junk food eater which was far from the truth. 
I just ate way to many carbs 

Maybe diabetes is still one of those things that’s not  fully understood by the medical profession.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2018)

Kadee46 said:


> When I was told I had diabetes , I couldn’t understand why very overweight people I knew didn’t have it, in fact I know several who are fairly thin and have diabetes .
> I was made  feel guilty about my weight at the time, I was treated like I was a junk food eater which was far from the truth.
> I just ate way to many carbs
> 
> Maybe diabetes is still one of those things that’s not  fully understood by the medical profession.


They shouldn't have treated you that way.  I had been eating an awful lot of carbs, too.


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> I understand now.  Yes, I agree that we are blamed and that adds to the stress of it all.


Ah yes, the fat police. Shaming overweight people remains the last acceptable prejudice. If one contracts diabetes while slim, then the nutrition Nazis (not you Keesha,) chime in with their stuff. One interesting thing to note, for some reason, thin people with diabetes often contract a more severe form of the disease, cause as yet unknown.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Ah yes, the fat police. Shaming overweight people remains the last acceptable prejudice. If one contracts diabetes while slim, then the nutrition Nazis (not you Keesha,) chime in with their stuff. One interesting thing to note, for some reason, thin people with diabetes often contract a more severe form of the disease, cause as yet unknown.


So true-it is open season on overweight people all the time.  Wish it wasn't that way.  I didn't know that about thin people and diabetes, interesting.


----------



## Patnono (May 26, 2018)

I'm changing doctors, she was pretty much worthless in help with that, she couldn't even tell me what kind I had?  And didn't even give me any suggestions on how to handle it?  Said I didn't have to test myself because when I went back she said I was normal?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 27, 2018)

Patnono said:


> I'm changing doctors, she was pretty much worthless in help with that, she couldn't even tell me what kind I had?  And didn't even give me any suggestions on how to handle it?  Said I didn't have to test myself because when I went back she said I was normal?



More than likely you are "adult onset" which is Type II.   (Type I diabetes used to be called "juvenile diabetes" since it is usually diagnosed in childhood.   Type I diabetics do not produce insulin.)


----------



## Patnono (May 27, 2018)

Thanks I did eventually find out that I had type 2 diabetes, I was told by the clinic that did the blood test. At my last visit with her, she said I was normal.


----------



## Butterfly (May 27, 2018)

Type I diabetes is almost always genetic, according to what I've read.  My pastor and his now adult son are both Type I diabetic, and both are skinny as a rail.

I know several people who are Type II diabetics, and they are all shapes and sizes.


----------

